# πρόχειρος μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2010)

Καλησπέρα,
ψάχνω τον όρο του τίτλου. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι στα ελληνικά (το _πρόχειρος_ με μπερδεύει).

Το Οικονομικό (Χρυσοβιτσιώτης Σταυρακόπουλος) δίνει Dutch auction, ωστόσο αυτό που περιγράφει ο σχετικός ορισμός της Βίκι  περιγράφει μια δημοπρασία όπου ένα αντικείμενο πωλείται σε μια υψηλή αρχική τιμή, η οποία χαμηλώνει στη συνέχεια σύμφωνα με τις προσφορές των ενδιαφερόμενων.

Εικάζω, από τις προκηρύξεις που βρίσκω, ότι ο μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός αφορά έργα τα οποία ανατίθενται σε αυτόν που υποβάλει την πιο συμφέρουσα τιμή, ωστόσο δε βρίσκω μετάφραση που να με ικανοποιεί. Είδα και μια σχετική συζήτηση στο ProZ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η απόδοση που προτείνεται εκεί είναι ικανοποιητική (για να πάρετε μια ιδέα, για το _πρόχειρος_ προτείνεται το draft).

Εσείς τι λέτε; Και, κατ' αρχάς, τι ακριβώς είναι αυτός ο πρόχειρος μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός;


Ψάχνοντας, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή τη σελίδα, όπου περιγράφονται διάφορα είδη δημοπρασιών. Χρήσιμο για να υπάρχει.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2010)

Βρήκα σε μια σελίδα του Έθνους ότι αυτό το είδος διαγωνισμού διαφέρει από τον ανοιχτό δημόσιο διαγωνισμό στο ότι δεν απαιτείται δημοσίευση της περίληψης της διακήρυξης στον αστικό Τύπο και σε ΦΕΚ. Να έλεγα μήπως _Unofficial Invitation to Tender_;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 2, 2010)

Αγαπητή μοδερατόρισσα, δες αυτό το νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2642&highlight=accelerated

Για ευκολία αντιγράφω την τότε απάντησή μου: "Ο πρόχειρος διαγωνισμός προκειμένου περί δημοσίων συμβάσεων είναι ελαφρώς ελληνική πατέντα, που πρόεκυψε για ευνόητους λόγους. Στο κοινοτικό δίκαιο των δημοσίων συμβάσεων (οδηγία 2004/18/ΕΚ) αυτό που πλησιάζει περισσότερο την περίπτωσή μας είναι η "διαδικασία διαπραγμάτευσης με δημοσίευση προκήρυξης διαγωνισμού"/ " negotiated procedure with prior publication of a contract notice" (άρθρο 30 της ανωτέρω οδηγίας). Αν δεν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο, υπάρχουν κάμποσες εναλλακτικές, π.χ. "abridged procedure", "accelerated procedure" ή "summary procedure"".

Όσον αφορά το πρόσθετο "μειοδοτικός", μπορείς να βάλεις άνετα "for the award, on a lowest-price basis".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2010)

Ο πρόχειρος διαγωνισμός χαρακτηρίζεται από τη συνοπτικότητα της διαδικασίας (βλ. π.χ. εδώ: http://www.idimon.gr/site/xPage.asp?sid=11287&LangId=1).

ΥΓ Με πρόλαβε ο Ρότζερ. 

ΥΥΓ Ναι, αλλά στο #5 τον πρόλαβα εγώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 2, 2010)

Ως προς το δεύτερο σχόλιο: η διαφορά πρόχειρου με κανονικό διαγωνισμό έγκειται κυρίως στην ταχύτητα της διενέργειάς του (κάτι που επιφέρει γενικότερη απλοποίηση των διαδικασιών και δεν περιορίζεται απλώς σε απλούστερες προϋποθέσεις δημοσιότητας).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Low-value tender ή _low-value procurement procedur_e.

"Τρεις είναι οι βασικές διαδικασίες προμηθειών, *ο ανοιχτός διαγωνισμός, ο κλειστός διαγωνισμός και η διαδικασία με διαπραγματεύσεις*. Για προμήθειες χαμηλού προϋπολογισμού, οι οποίες ορίζονται από το νόμο και οι οποίες δεν εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής του κοινοτικού δικαίου, προβλέπεται και *ο πρόχειρος διαγωνισμός*. 
[...]
Δ) Πρόχειρος (ή συνοπτικός) διαγωνισμός: Ο διαγωνισμός αυτός προβλέπεται για προμήθειες χαμηλού ύψους μέχρι ενός ορίου, που μεταβάλλεται με Υπουργική Απόφαση (το έτος 2000 το όριο αυτό ήταν 8.000.000 δρχ). Οι προμήθειες αυτές δε δικαιολογούν την διενέργεια κανονικού διαγωνισμού. Ο πρόχειρος διαγωνισμός δεν προϋποθέτει δημοσίευση και διενεργείται από Τριμελή Επιτροπή με υποβολή έγγραφων προσφορών. Κατά τον πρόχειρο διαγωνισμό καλούνται να καταθέσουν προσφορές τρεις τουλάχιστον προμηθευτές." (http://www.gge.gr/11/sub.asp?92)

"Interactive basic and advanced training in public procurement planning, public procurement procedures (*open, restricted, negotiated and low value*)..." (http://www.dcg-consulting.com/services_6.html)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2010)

Ρότζερ, folks! 

Έχω ακόμα μια ευχή: γίνεται να βρούμε κάτι που να μην είναι μακρυνάρι, ε, ε, ε;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Και κάτι ακόμα: ο λόγος που η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία είναι συνοπτική, είναι το ύψος της σύμβασης. Μικρά ποσά δικαιολογούν την εξαίρεση από τις τρεις βασικές κοινοτικές διαδικασίες ((ανοιχτή, κλειστή, με διαπραγματεύσεις).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2010)

Δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο για πλειοδοτική συμμετοχή, οπότε θα μειοδοτήσω με την προσφορά ενός απλού _informal tendering_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και κάτι ακόμα: ο λόγος που η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία είναι συνοπτική, είναι το ύψος της σύμβασης. Μικρά ποσά δικαιολογούν την εξαίρεση από τις τρεις βασικές κοινοτικές διαδικασίες (ανοιχτή, κλειστή, με διαπραγματεύσεις).


Ναι, σωστά.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 3, 2010)

Πολύ σωστό αυτό που επισημαίνει ο Αμβρόσιος. Παλαιότερα, στο πεδίο εφαρμογής των κοινοτικών οδηγιών (93/36 επ.) ενέπιπταν οι δημόσιες συμβάσεις με αντικείμενο αξίας από 50.000 ευρώ. Πλέον, με την οδηγία 2004/18, το πεδίο εφαρμογής της ευρωπαϊκής νομοθεσίας οριοθετείται με αρκετά πιο σύνθετο τρόπο (βλ. άρθρα 7 επ.: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...gs=10&hwords=&checktexte=checkbox&visu=#texte, το βασικό κατώτατο όριο είναι τα 162.000 ευρώ). Βεβαίως, κάθε κράτος μέλος έχει την ευχέρεια να καταστήσει υποχρεωτικές τις ευρωπαϊκές διαδικασίες και για συμβάσεις με αντικείμενο μικρότερης αξίας.


----------

